# Revision of patella component



## cjs (Apr 20, 2009)

My physician replaced only the patella compontent of a total knee.  I'm not sure whether to use the unlisted or 27486.  Thank you


----------



## kibbit99 (May 1, 2009)

What about 27486 with a 52 modifier.


----------



## mbort (May 1, 2009)

I agree with Kibbit, but I'm not sure if the 52 modifier is necessary since the patella is considered a component.  I know we use the 52 if its just the spacer being replaced.


----------



## grandmacora (May 4, 2009)

Did you look at 27437 or 27438?


----------

